# Problemi con xorg e ati-drivers

## GaugeTheory

Mi riferisco a problemi di cui si tratta in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=254938&highlight=share+fonts+100dpi+encodings+dir e https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=254938&highlight=share+fonts+100dpi+encodings+dir Scusate se ho aperto un nuovo 3d, ma sarà per la scarsa conoscenza dell'inglese, sarà per la scarsa conoscenza di xorg, ma non ci ho capito una mazza  :Sad: 

Grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## GaugeTheory

...Nessuna idea...?  :Sad: 

----------

## cerri

Ma lì c'è anche la soluzione, devi fare un link. O non hai quel file?

----------

## GaugeTheory

Mi è parso di capire che bisonga fare un link, ma non ho ben capito a cosa e dove...  :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sembrerebbe dica di fare 

```
# cd /usr/share/fonts/misc

# ln -s ../encodings.dir encodings.dir

# ebuild /usr/share/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r3.ebuild qmerge
```

----------

## GaugeTheory

Nuovo problema.

Non ho ancora installato un acceleratore video, e ho una radeon 9800pro. da altri threads ho capito che gli ati-drivers non vanno molto d'accordo con xorg 6.8.

Per ora l'unica soluzione sembra essere quella di tornare a xorg 6.7 aspettando i nuovi ati-drivers...

Correggetemi se sbaglio   :Wink: 

Grazie !!  :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *GaugeTheory wrote:*   

> Non ho ancora installato un acceleratore video, e ho una radeon 9800pro. da altri threads ho capito che gli ati-drivers non vanno molto d'accordo con xorg 6.8.
> 
> Per ora l'unica soluzione sembra essere quella di tornare a xorg 6.7 aspettando i nuovi ati-drivers...

 

Se vuoi usare gli ATI driver si.

Altrimenti puoi accontentarti dei vesa...

----------

## GaugeTheory

Vesa? Sono altri drivers per l'accelerazione video, suppongo...

Non li conosco: sono specifici delle radeon oppure vanno bene per tutte?

Trovate sia meglio mettere ati-drivers con xorg 6.7 , oppure meglio i vesa con xorg 6.8?

Grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## mc619

Considerando che con la tua scheda video nn hai cmq nessun tipo di accelerazione 3d..... dovrebbe essere indifferente..... io ti consiglio X.org-x11 6.7 e ati drivers ma nn c'è una motivazione ben precisa  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *GaugeTheory wrote:*   

> Non li conosco: sono specifici delle radeon oppure vanno bene per tutte?

 

Sono i driver meno accellerati del pianeta e vanno bene per qualsiasi scheda video abbastanza recente

----------

## GaugeTheory

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Sono i driver meno accellerati del pianeta e vanno bene per qualsiasi scheda video abbastanza recente

 

Mi sa tanto di velato suggerimento in favore degli ati-drivers.

D'accordo, appena posso eseguo  :Smile: 

----------

## GaugeTheory

Ho un problema col xorg 6.7-r3 :

```
OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/encodings.dir'

```

Il file di sui sopra è un collegamento a /usr/share/fonts/encodings/encodings.dir

Prima di avviare l'emerge, ho creato il link incriminato, peccato che durante la compilazione vengano eliminati proprio i files

/usr/share/fonts/encodings/encodings

/usr/share/fonts/encodings/fonts.cache-1

Per completeza, posto il testo di make.conf: 

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="X kde qt alsa cups foomaticdb -gnome"

LINGUAS="it"

ALSA_CARDS="via82xx"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://194.149.10.102/" 
```

----------

## GaugeTheory

Aggiungo un'ultima cosa: ho provato a usare il comando ebuild in questo modo: 

```
ebuild /usr/share/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11/xorg-x11-6.7.0-r3.ebuild qmerge 
```

 e ho ottenuto come risultato questo: 

```
!!! doebuild: /usr/share/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11/xorg-x11-6.7.0-r3.ebuild notfound for qmerge

```

----------

## randomaze

 *GaugeTheory wrote:*   

> !!! doebuild: /usr/share/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11/xorg-x11-6.7.0-r3.ebuild notfound for qmerge

 

Direi che il tipo ha messo il portage in un punto diverso dal solito.

Prova con:

```
ebuild /usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11/xorg-x11-6.7.0-r3.ebuild qmerge 
```

----------

## GaugeTheory

Fatta la modifica. Mi scrive questo: 

```
>>> md5 src_uri ;-) eurofonts-X11.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) xfsft-encodings-0.1.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) gentoo-cursors-tad-0.3.1.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) gemini-koi8-u.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) xorg-x11-6.7.0-files-0.3.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) xorg-x11-6.7.0-patches-1.3.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) X11R6.7.0-src1.tar.gz

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) X11R6.7.0-src2.tar.gz

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) X11R6.7.0-src3.tar.gz

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) X11R6.7.0-src4.tar.gz

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) X11R6.7.0-src5.tar.gz

!!! mydo=qmerge, but install phase hasn't been ran
```

Che vuol dire?

----------

## GaugeTheory

...Nessuna idea...?   :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *GaugeTheory wrote:*   

> !!! mydo=qmerge, but install phase hasn't been 
> 
> Che vuol dire?

 

Vuol dire che prima di fare il qmerge devi fare l'install.

Mi spieghi perché vuoi evocare direttamente l'ebuild senza passare da emerge?

----------

## GaugeTheory

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vuol dire che prima di fare il qmerge devi fare l'install.
> 
> Mi spieghi perché vuoi evocare direttamente l'ebuild senza passare da emerge?

 

Se intendi dire provare con emerge xorg-x11 , non va: mi da i problemi sopra descritti.

Per quanto riguarda l'install, non ho ben capito: devo fare questi due comandi nell'ordine? 

```
ebuild /usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11/xorg-x11-6.7.0-r3.ebuild install

ebuild /usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11/xorg-x11-6.7.0-r3.ebuild qmerge
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E' uscita la nuova versione stabile la -r4 magari risolve i problemi

----------

## GaugeTheory

Ti riferisci alla 6.8.0-r4 ?

Ma va con ati-drivers?

Quanto al mio post precedente, ho fatto entrambe le istruzioni, ma mi da il medesimo errore  :Sad: 

----------

## GaugeTheory

...Qualche idea...?

----------

## GaugeTheory

Davvero nessuno ha un'idea...?  :Sad: 

----------

## GaugeTheory

up

----------

## GaugeTheory

C'è nessuno??

----------

## GaugeTheory

Beh? Allora?

----------

## GaugeTheory

C'è un qualche motivo particolare per cui nessuno si degna di rispondermi??

----------

## gutter

Vuol dire che nessuno sa come aiutarti  :Wink: 

----------

## earcar

Se vuoi xorg-6.8.x con una ati >=9200 puoi usare gli ultimi ati-drivers. Purtroppo sono ~x86, ma puoi aggiungere 

```
media-video/ati-drivers ~x86
```

 al tuo packages.keywords (se non ne hai uno crea /etc/portage/packages.keywords e scrivici dentro) e poi dai 

```
# emerge ati-drivers xorg-x11
```

Quando hai installato tutto fai un etc-update e poi fglrxconfig. Finito anche questo copia il file creato da fglrxconfig come /etc/X11/xorg.conf 

Infine cambia questo nel tuo xorg.conf

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "Keyboard"

```

con questo

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

```

Così ho fatto io e va tutto una meraviglia!

--earcar   :Wink: 

----------

## GaugeTheory

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge --pretend ati-drivers xorg-x11

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] <x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4 (from pkg x11-base/opengl-update-2.1_pre4)

[blocks B     ] <net-www/mozilla-firefox-1.0-r3 (from pkg media-libs/freetype-2.1.9-r1)

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/opengl-update-2.1_pre4 [1.7.2]

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/ati-drivers-8.8.25-r3

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.9-r1 [2.1.5-r1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.1.902 [6.8.0-r1]

```

Ora che faccio...?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=286199

----------

## GaugeTheory

Grazie per la citazione:)

Ho provato a fare quello nel link segnalato, ovvero 

```
emerge -O opengl-update

emerge xorg-x11

emerge opengl-update 
```

 Mi installa opengl-update correttamente, nel momento di re-installare firefox mi vomita una valanga di errori dati da una convivenza difficile com opengl-update, ma firefox continua a funzionare. Ora da terminale succede questo: 

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge --pretend ati-drivers xorg-x11

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/opengl-update-2.1_pre4 [2.0_pre4-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/ati-drivers-8.8.25-r3

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.1.902 [6.8.0-r4]

```

 Provo ad arrischiare l'operazione e faccio sapere  :Wink: 

----------

## GaugeTheory

L'installazione è andata a buon fine. Ringrazio tutti gli utenti che mi hanno dato una mano  :Very Happy: 

Ho però l'impressione di non aver settato bene alcuni parametri: avvio slibo, un programma grafico di scacchi, e va a scatti. Non solo, rallenta il computer. Ho una radeon 9800 pro.

Qualche idea?

Grazie

----------

## earcar

Hai dato un opengl-update ati?

Cmq se hai risolto metti il tag [Risolto] al titolo

----------

## GaugeTheory

Non avevo dato quel comando. Ora l'ho dato.

Slibo va in crash, ma in compenso, guardando un paio di salvaschermi, ho appurato che i driver ati funzionano.

A questo punto, chiudo e per i problemi di slibo vado su questo thread.

Ringrazio tutti quelli che mi hanno aiutato nel risolvere questo problema!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## GaugeTheory

Riapro il 3d perché dopo l'ultimo emerge world non mi funziona più l'acceleratore video. Ha aggiornato sia ati-drivers sia xorg, ma ati-drivers non funziona, sebbene non venga dichiarato nessun conflitto.

Le versioni che ho sono rispettivamente: media-video/ati-drivers-8.10.19  x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1

----------

## GaugeTheory

...Nessuna idea...?   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

